# Eure Meinung zu diesen Songs



## sisela (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie findet ihr denn die Songs von Conscience. Hier als kostenloser Preview...

http://www.againstthemass.de/artists/conscience/

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinung


----------



## The_Maegges (13. Mai 2007)

Okay, im Voraus:
Habe mir nicht alle angehört.

Aber das was ich gehört habe, finde ich sehr gut.
IMHO erstklassiger Synthpop mit schönen, tiefgründigen Texten. 

Auch die Soundauswahl die du getroffen hast, gefällt mir definitiv!


----------



## Darkhell (17. Mai 2007)

Schlecht sind sie bestimmt nicht, nette sounds, aber trotzdem fehlt mir der Drang das Album zu holen...


----------

